# Grub; Error 15, fie not found i inne probleny

## wlodarek4

Witam wszystkich  :Very Happy: 

To jest mój pierwszy post na ty6m forum.

W piatek kupiłem gazete linux+ z 2 dvd z gentoo 2005.1 przejrzałem zawartosc tych 2 płyt dvd i

przystapiłem do instalacji tego co na nich jest.

Jako pierwszego wziałem VIDALINUXA 1.2, instalator prosty schody zaczeły przy konfiguracji modemu 

sagem fast 800 neostrady.System ten ma jadro 2.6.12-vidalinux-rc3 i po wydaniu polecen ./configure, make

make install wysypuje komunikaty o błedach typu ze brak eagle-usb.ko  lub .bo itp.

Przeczytałem posty na angielskojezycznym forum VLOS a i tam przeczytałem ze trzeba przekompilowac jadro programem

genkernel z opcja 'make all' aby wszystkie moduły sie załadowały.

Tak uczyniłem i rezultat był taki ze podczas kompilacji nie wysypywały sie komunikaty o błedacg

tylko gdy przyszło do 'ładowanie modułu' to wtedy 'error' zamiast ok  :Sad: 

Sprawdziłem poleceniem 'modprobe eagle-usb' i wyskoczyło ze moduł 'eagle-usb.ko' ma uszkodzony format pliku

Moduł ten znajduje sie w katalogu /lib/modules/nzwa jadra/misc/

Próbowałem 4 wersji sterowników do sagema i za kazdym razem ten sam rezultat  :Sad:   :Surprised: 

Próbowałem zainstalowac stery do neo+ poprzez ebuilda który jest w katalogu /usr/portage/net-dialup/eagle-usb/

Ebuil ten domaga sie sterownika w wersji eagle-usb 2.11 lub 2.3.1tar.bz2

Sciagnałem takie i wrzuciłem do katalogu /usr/portage/distfiles/

Po poleceniu emerge eagle-usb otrzymałem komunikat ze 'path by kroken' i zalecenie uzycia opcji --oneshoot

Po chwili ukazał sie nastepny komunikat ze .SECURITY VIOLATION file exist ale nie ma go w manifescie.

NIe wiem juz co robic w takiej sytuacji.

Skompilowałem nowe jadro 2.6.10 dla tamtego systemu czyli starsze niz dystrybucyjneale sprawdzone na innym distro 

MEPISIE ze jest dobre do neostrady. Jadro to zostało dopisane do pliku grub.conf ale rezultat uzyskałem tylko taki ze podczas startu systemu mam BOOTING THE KERNEL - OK POtem jeszcze 1 linijka tez konczaca sie ok a potem zamiast linijki STARTING -nazwa systemu tylko migajaca kreska i koniec

Porzuciłem wiec tego VIDALINUXA a wziałem sie za instalacje gentoo z graficznym instalatorem.

Instalacja tej wersji idzie do momentu gdy sie kliknie na 'install' wtedy pojawia sie napis 'preparing' i na tym juz stoi bez konca, klapa  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

Wziałem sie wiez ca instalacje prawdziwego GENTOO ze stage3. 

Postepowałem krok po kroku zgodnie z opisem w gazecie linux+ . Poszłem do konca instalacji ujrzałem gruba i po jego wybraniu zobaczyłem napis ERROR 15 file not found i znów klapa Zawartosc pliku /boot/grub/grub.conf 

przepisałem zywcem z gazety bo sam nie mam jeszcze takich umiejetnosci zeby wypełnic trescia pusty plik

a na dodatek edytora nano bardzo nie lubie. Czy podczas instalacji jest dostepny inny edytor tekstowy niz NANO  :Question: 

Prosze o porady w tych sprawach które przedstawiłem czyli; 

1 Dlaczego poprzez ebuila w VIDALINUXIE nie mozna zainstalowac sterów do neostrady bo SECURITY VIOLATIO i

EMERGING PATH BY BROKEN i jak nalezy uzyc opcji  --ONESHOT 

Dlaczego instalator graficzny staje na PREPARING

Jakie błedy mogłem popelnic przy instalowaniu gruba w gentoo czy ukłafdaniu tresci pliku /boot/grub/grub.conf

ze wyskoczył mi komunikat EROR 15 file not found i w ogóle ten bootloader nie widzi windows obok siebie  :Exclamation: 

Prosze o pomoc  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Dzis w dniu moich imienin zanotowałem same porazki w linuxie  :Embarassed: 

----------

## n3rd

Czy to jakiś blog? Możesz jakoś to streścić?

Koniecznie przeczytaj:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-262564.html

Ech... ręce opadają...   :Shocked: 

----------

## ilny

 *Quote:*   

> Zawartosc pliku /boot/grub/grub.conf
> 
> przepisałem zywcem z gazety bo sam nie mam jeszcze takich umiejetnosci zeby wypełnic trescia pusty plik
> 
> a na dodatek edytora nano bardzo nie lubie. Czy podczas instalacji jest dostepny inny edytor tekstowy niz NANO 

 

Z całym szacunkiem ale jezeli nie umiesz wypelnic pustego pliku trescia to na co ci inny edytor. IMO nano jest bardzo przyjaznym edytorem i nie wiem dlaczego go nie lubisz   :Shocked: 

----------

## psycepa

daj sobie spokoj z Linux+

uzyj handbooka gentoo, jest bardzo dobry i nie powinienes miec z instalacja w/g niego wiekszych problemow

pozdrawiam

----------

## marwir

Handook Gentoo (jest polski i bardzo dobry), a nie jakiś podły linux+ (jeszcze niczego poważnego opisanego w linux+ nie udało mi się zrobić na normalnej dystrybucji - a oni preferują swojego chorego auroxa   :Wink:  ).

A na marginesie - nie oczekuj że bez podstawowej wiedzy o linuksie (czytaj: konfiguracja grub'a) uda ci sie skonfigurować połączenia adsl, choć szczerze ci tego życzę.

pzdr

----------

## wlodarek4

Ciekawe tylko dlaczego inne trudne linuxy takie jak SLACKWARE , ARCHLINUX czy FREEBSD tworza gruba normalnie

podczas instalacji a gentoo nie  :Question:   :Sad: 

Chwyciłem sie nawet takiego sposobu ze zainstalowałem UBUNTU obok gentoo a to w tym celu ze

ubuntu inteligentnie widzi inne linuxy i windows zainstalowane na dysku i wyswietla gruba zawierajacego nawet 3 czy 4 systemy. Ta sama ceche  inteligentnego tworzenia bootloadera ma tez XANDROS  i FREEBSD .

Tym razem i takie sztuczki nie zdały sie na nic bootloader ubuntu nie zauwazył gentoo tylko windows  :Sad:   :Confused: Last edited by wlodarek4 on Tue Dec 20, 2005 8:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xax

No coz jestes kolejna ofiara "pogietej" gazety jak stwierdzil autor tego watku.

Prawdopodobnie nasadziles (na podstawie gazety) tych samych bledow, wiec nie ma sensu sie powtarzac, przeczytaj ow watek.

----------

## noobah

 *wlodarek4 wrote:*   

> Ciekawe tylko dlaczego inne trudne linuxy takie jak SLACKWARE , ARCHLINUX czy FREEBSD tworza gruba normalnie
> 
> podczas instalacji a gentoo nie  
> 
> Chwyciłem sie nawet takiego sposobu ze zainstalowałem UBUNTU obok gentoo a to w tym celu ze
> ...

 

No cóż, Gentoo jest inne od tamtych dystrybucji i my za to go właśnie lubimy. Wiesz, jak się bawiłem Mandrakiem i Fedora Core to przez te inteligentne bootloadery nie wiedziałem o co chodzi w pliku grub.conf

A instalacja Gentoo nie boli, tylko trzeba się do konsoli przekonać  :Very Happy:  Podejdź do instalacji jeszcze raz. Nawet od stage1, idąc za rączkę z Podręcznikiem nie może się nie udać! Pamiętaj tylko żeby odpowiednie LiveCD ściagnąć, żebyś miał połączenie przez swoje Neo.

<edit>Poszukaj na forum wątków o konfiguracji połączenia przez NEO, było tego trochę<edit>

----------

## Polin

 *wlodarek4 wrote:*   

> Ciekawe tylko dlaczego inne trudne linuxy takie jak SLACKWARE , ARCHLINUX czy FREEBSD tworza gruba normalnie
> 
> podczas instalacji a gentoo nie  
> 
> 

 

Z tej prostej przyczyny, ze podstawa w Gentoo jest wolnosc wboru. Tam gdzie istnieja jakiekolwiek alternatywy, decyzje musi podjac uzytkownik - Gentoo (czyli wlasciwie jego tworcy) samo nie zdecyduje, ze taki a nie inny wybor jest lepszy.

A skoro Gruba mozna ustawic na dziesiatki sposobow, to musisz sam wybrac, jak ma wygladac w Twoim przypadku.

A jak Ci sie nie podoba, ze system nie decyduje co jest dla Ciebie lepsze - to masz wiele dystrybucji, ktore to robia.

----------

## Raku

 *wlodarek4 wrote:*   

> Ciekawe tylko dlaczego inne trudne linuxy takie jak SLACKWARE , ARCHLINUX czy FREEBSD tworza gruba normalnie
> 
> podczas instalacji a gentoo nie  
> 
> 

 

odpowiedź jest bardzo prosta: BO GENTOO NIE MA INSTALATORA

----------

## n3rd

 *raku wrote:*   

> odpowiedź jest bardzo prosta: BO GENTOO NIE MA INSTALATORA

 Ma ale do d..y i komu w sumie on jest potrzebny. Jeżeli ktoś skończył 2 klasę szkoły podstawowej i czytac jakoś tam potrafi, to po przeczytaniu handbooka sobie poradzi z instalacją gentoo... a jeżeli nie, to niech wróci do nauki czytania.

pozdr

daniel

----------

## ilny

 *Quote:*   

> Nie używałeś nigdy linuksa? NIE WYBIERAJ GENTOO !!!!

  by raku .Chyba ten podpis mowi wszystko...  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *raku wrote:*   

> odpowiedź jest bardzo prosta: BO GENTOO NIE MA INSTALATORA

 

I za to je kocham  :Very Happy:  Można zbudować sys na chroot'ie innego, nikt mi nie każe instalować całej masy zbędnych pakietów, no i naprawde wiem co sie dzieje w moim systemie, bo autoconfy są wygodne, ale szybko sie mszczą gdy sie choćby X'y posypią i trzeba confa modyfikować ręcznie   :Twisted Evil:  A co do lenistwa, to chyba jak każdy szanujący sie user, przy zmianie systemu zachowuje najważniejsze pliki konfiguracyjne i nie trzeba sie męczyć od nowa (to nawet łatwiejsze niż kliko-konfigurator  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Raku

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Można zbudować sys na chroot'ie innego
> 
> 

 

to akurat nie jest argument wynikający z braku instalatora. Debiana też instalowałem z chroota pod gentoo, żeby dać przykład.

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nikt mi nie każe instalować całej masy zbędnych pakietów,
> 
> 

 

zależności w gentoo są lepiej zorganizowane (dzięki flagom USE). Ale dopóki się te pakiety same instalują (a tak jest już we wszystkich dystrybucjach chyba), to nie jest problem, czy zainstaluje się 10MB więcej czy mniej  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> no i naprawde wiem co sie dzieje w moim systemie, bo autoconfy są wygodne, ale szybko sie mszczą gdy sie
> 
> 

 

ale do korzystania z autoconfów nikt nikogo w żadnej dystrybucji nie zmusza. W gentoo też działają do pewnego stopnia autokonfy - jakas domyślna konfiguracja instalowanych pakietów jest. A stosowanie graficznych nakładek? W gentoo też istnieją, podobnie jak w innych dystrybucjach. Ale nie każdy musi je stosować. Wolność wyboru...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> choćby X'y posypią i trzeba confa modyfikować ręcznie  
> 
> 

 

do dupy taki system, w którym się Xy sypią   :Twisted Evil:  wolę korzystać ze stabilnie działających...

----------

## kadu

pokaz ten grub.conf i napisz jakie masz jadro

----------

## s2czur

elo widze ze dobRze ze sie rozejRzalem po innych tematach  :Very Happy: 

masz ten sam problemik co ja widze

odpowiedz jest taka sprawdz czy dobrze jest ustawiony real root 

sprawdz jak naprawde nazywa sie twoj kernel 

i initrd

niestety to daje tylko czesc efektu bo ja po sprawdzeniu tego nadal nie moge zaladowac linucha do konca 

zatrzymuje mnie initramfs chociarz poprawilem juz 4 bledy 

a i prefiks (hd0,1) czy jaki kolwiek inny jesli instalujesz na pierwszej partycji jest nie potrzebny przed kernelem i initrd

a mnie powstrzymuje tekst ze nie mam takiego pliku jak bin/sh/  <- tylko cholercia jasna przecie ja nic takiego nie wpisalem!!!!  :Very Happy: 

tekst pojawia sie zaraz po zaladowniu kernela

ale spokx swieta przed toba  :Very Happy:   POWODZENIA

----------

## s2czur

bedzie fajnie jak powiesz ze masz gentoo z wpisanym w gazecie kernelem 2.6.12-r6 bo ja mam ta wlasnie pomaranczowa ??? gazetka  :Very Happy:  czekam na rychla odpowiec  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad: .....  :Exclamation: 

----------

## wlodarek4

Mam taka propozycje przedstawie swoj układ partycji a ktos na podstawie tego pomoze mi ułozyc ten okropny plik konfiguracyjny gruba.  :Surprised: 

Mam 3 partycje hda1 to windows , hda2 to / główna dla gentoo , hda3 to swap

gruba instaluje w mbr . Instalowałem genkernelem wyszło 2.6.12-r6

Czy na podstawie tych danych moze ktos jest taki madry by napisac tresc pliku 

/boot/grub/grubconf dla mojego układu  :Smile: 

Byłbym bardzo wdzieczny  :Exclamation: 

----------

## ilny

Ja mam taka propozycje !!Kliknij TU!!  i nie trzeba byc madrym tylko posiadac umiejetnosc czytania   :Wink: 

PS. Jezeli ktos zrobi grub.conf za ciebie to sie niczego nie nauczysz...

----------

## noobah

eeehhhhh.... szkoda słów. Nie napisze Ci tresci pliku, ale podpowiem Ci że w nomenklaturze gruba, twoja poartycja hda2 to (hd0,1), to właściwie jedyna rzecz jakąś powinieneś zmienić w defaultowym pliku grub.conf, ktory stoi JAK BYK w Podręczniku (Handbook'u).

Powodzenia

----------

## Raku

 *wlodarek4 wrote:*   

> Mam taka propozycje przedstawie swoj układ partycji a ktos na podstawie tego pomoze mi ułozyc ten okropny plik konfiguracyjny gruba.

 

a j mam taką propozycję: wybierz inną dystrybucję linuksa. Po co ci gentoo, skoro nic nie potrafisz w nim zrobić? Naucz się obsługi systemu na innych dystrybucjach i wróć do gentoo za jakieś 2 lata.

z góry uprzedzam twój argument, że na innych dystrybucjach się nie nauczysz, bo robią to za ciebie: w gentoo też się nic nie nauczysz, bo juz teraz chcesz, żeby za ciebie konfigurować system.

----------

## s2czur

ej no nie robcie az takej polewki co jak co nikt tu przecie nie zada aby zrobic cos za niego ale jak rozumiem prosi ... 

tez za madry nie jestem ale powiem ci tylko tyle, ze lepiej zebys rzeczywiscie najpierw poczytal a dopiero pozniej jak nie znajdziesz odpowiedzi mowil zeby ci napisali. Mamy ten sam problem i ja jakos czesc odpowiedzi znalazlem (z pomoca). Poza tym to i tak musisz podac duzo wiecej rzeczy niz partycje zeby ci taki pliczek napisac. Najlepiej wejdz na hdd i znajdz tam konfiguracje gruba. tylko mowie w tych plytkach jest pare rzeczy pogrzane i musisz sam wszystko posprawdzac zwlaszcza nazwy bo u mnie np. w gazetce bylo kernel r6 a okazal sie r9 itp.

Poczytaj zainstaluj a jak cos jeszcze raz krok po kroczku z hd a jak nie wyjdzie to spytaj i powiedz co boli  :Very Happy: 

WIO!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

..::Milu Edit:

aaaaaaale długie zdanie  :Neutral:  normalnie tego się nie dało czytać więc pozmieniałem trochę. Dodatkowo kilka błędów ort. Bycie dyslektykiem nie zwalnia z używania poprawnej polszczyzny w społeczności. Jest kilka narzędzi do sprawdzania pisowni. M.in. dla firefoksa - dobrze byłoby z nich korzystać.

----------

